# Abington, Pa. 2yr M EPI-Owner very ill



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Andrea is the contact person for this dog. Andrea is NOT the owner. She was contacted by her vet who takes care of this dog. Owner has had severe injury due to an accident and is not capable of taking care of Titus. Andrea has an EPI dog and is very knowledgable.

PLEASE CONTACT ANDREA AT: [email protected]


Titus is a 2 year old neutered male. He is approximately 75lbs and needs to add some weight. He was diagnosed within the last 3 months with EPI (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) and is taking pancrezyme (although she was not giving it to him the right way) I corrected it. Titus is very gentle, loving and playful. He will jump, but gently and gets down when told, he is a counter surfer and a chewer of things (sofa, outdoor rocker) - The owner has NOT corrected this behavior, but he responded very quickly to me and a firm "no". He will sit on command. He loves walks and as soon as I picked up his leash (simply)to look at it - he immediately got excited and went to the gate and sat very upright just waiting (I felt bad that I had to leave without giving him a walk). He lives with a cat. Titus will be boarded next week at my vet. I will scan the form tonight and send it out. Honestly , this guy is really cute and a keeper in my personal opinion.

I would be happy to pass on my information regarding the global EPI site and it's sister enzyme site.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...GORGEOUS BOY!


----------



## nannadog (Sep 3, 2008)

I was in a hurry - these photos do not even do him justice - he is quite a looker. His single floppy ear is endearing.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This boy needs a loving home.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*According to Andrea this boy will be euthanized TOMORROW!*</span>
Owner is not following her instructions for care (dog is wasting away) and feels it is too much trouble to wait to re home him.....
Has just called her to tell her he is sceduled for euth tomorrow.

Can ANYONE help? Contact Andrea.... [email protected]
I will try to get more info.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am afraid to ask: what happened to this gorgeous pup?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonnnnnng story. Andrea pulled a rabbit out of the hat and got an approved adopter lined up and a foster as a back-up.









Vet contacted Andrea and was working with her to get this guy a good home. Adopter went today to get Titus and the owner said no.....she felt guilty and would 'try' to care for him.









The whole thing is on hold now until Monday. We are not optomistic that the owner will follow thru. Andrea is emotionally exhausted, but will be monitoring the dogs safety and still has the adopter and foster standing by. Will post when I have more info.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Adopter is picking up Titus today.......YEAH!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

YEAH Titus!!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know who the adopter is....but I was told they found Titus on this site.....

Maybe if they're still checking the Forum...they can keep us updated on how he's doing???? Hint....Hint....


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has there been any word on how he is doing? Thank you adopter for saving this boy and Andrea for working so hard for him!!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The owner makes me angry









It is NOT difficult to care for a dog with EPI. It's just a matter of adding pancrezyme to its food! It's not even expensive.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't have all the info on the situation....but from what I understand the wife has had an accident and is partially disabled. Husband is trying to keep things together and wife is not able to care for herself reliably...let alone the dog.

Although Andrea worked tirelessly on placing this dog, an adopter worked directly with the owner and supposedly found Titus on this Forum. I was hoping they would respond HERE with how he's doing so we're all sure he's OK. I'll check with Andrea again.


----------

